# [Steamuxulation redux - linux-steam-utils] graphics acceleration not working



## SteamBSD (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello. I like steam and I decided to make an FeeBSD-based distribution kit called SteamBSD. It is completely free.
You can try it yourself - download my distribution. It is recommended to select AMDGPU or INTEL during installation. Linux-steam-utils may not work on NVIDIA.

I want to ask a question
*Why is graphics acceleration not working for linux-steam-utils? *
See 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFegIoFvobw&t=80s_


Download site:
https://lpros.blogspot.com//


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2020)

SteamBSD said:


> I decided to make an FeeBSD-based distribution kit called SteamBSD


Calling it a distribution is going to rub a lot of feathers the wrong way.


There is  a 10 page thread dealing with games/linux-steam-utils: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/steamuxulation-redux.72140/


----------



## shkhln (Jul 21, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Calling it a distribution is going to rub a lot of feathers the wrong way.



I don't feel like that's the most pressing issue there.



SteamBSD said:


> I like steam and I decided to make an FeeBSD-based distribution kit called SteamBSD.



Just for a few packages?



SteamBSD said:


> Linux-steam-utils may not work on NVIDIA.



Apparently, danfe@ has a peculiar habbit of getting _nvidia-driver_ and _linux-nvidia-libs_ unsynced with each update. (This time in _quarterly_.) I suggest complaining to him.


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 21, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Calling it a distribution is going to rub a lot of feathers the wrong way.
> 
> 
> There is  a 10 page thread dealing with games/linux-steam-utils: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/steamuxulation-redux.72140/



My English is bad. What does it mean?


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 21, 2020)

shkhln said:


> I don't feel like that's the most pressing issue there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not good at freebsd, but I can program a little in / bin / sh. I just want to do something convenient for people with auto installation.

The problem of the lack of graphics acceleration remains a mystery to me.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2020)

It's an expression.  "To ruffle one's feathers" means "to  agitate, irritate or annoy"


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 21, 2020)

Now I understand. 
It's just an initiative.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 21, 2020)

SteamBSD said:


> I am not good at freebsd, but I can program a little in / bin / sh. I just want to do something convenient for people with auto installation.



Suppose someone actually installs this. What then? Do you plan to provide updates and support? I mean, how many hours per week can you realistically spend on such a project?


----------



## hoobastank69 (Jul 21, 2020)

Turning it into a distro seems like a bit much. You could contribute to the existing helper scripts, instead. I think it would be more beneficial.
But I still wouldn't call it a distro if it;s largely the same system but with preinstalled packages


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 22, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Suppose someone actually installs this. What then? Do you plan to provide updates and support? I mean, how many hours per week can you realistically spend on such a project?



I will do my best.
Once the *graphics acceleration* works for linux-steam-utils (this question haunts me) I will strengthen the work with SteamBSD.

This distribution has advantages over OTHER operating systems:

1. *Multi-Steam accounts* (on Windows sandbox it's buggy and avast module is commerce; on Linux I haven't seen a way), just add user called "steam2" and:
adduser
# for linux-steam-utils
sudo su steam2 -c 'steam-install'
sudo su steam2 -c 'steam'
# for wine
sudo su steam2 -c 'winetricks steam'
sudo su steam2 -c 'wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam/steam.exe'

2. *ZFS file system* allows you to create snapshots on the fly (because deleting a game under Windows clogs the registry and user folders. Linux btrfs can suddenly break, it's important when working with WINE)

# create snapshot
zfs snapshot zroot/usr/home@backup
# restore snapshot
zfs rollback zroot/usr/home@backup
# destroy snapshot
zfs destroy zroot/usr/home@backup


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 22, 2020)

hoobastank69 said:


> Turning it into a distro seems like a bit much. You could contribute to the existing helper scripts, instead. I think it would be more beneficial.
> But I still wouldn't call it a distro if it;s largely the same system but with preinstalled packages



I cannot program in C ++.


----------



## hoobastank69 (Jul 22, 2020)

SteamBSD said:


> I will do my best.
> Once the *graphics acceleration* works for linux-steam-utils (this question haunts me) I will strengthen the work with SteamBSD.
> 
> This distribution has advantages over OTHER operating systems:
> ...



Multiple steam user accounts. even running con-currently is actually really easy on linux or macos
Really, really easy. I cannot say the same for windows, I have yet to find a way to do it on windows without sandboxie, but on linux or macos it can be done natively. 
Should be the same in bsd


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 22, 2020)

I agree. Tell me, do you also have linux-steam-utils lagging? As if some package for accelerating graphics is missing?


----------



## shuryanc (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi Dmitry, the development of this util is based on NVIDIA. And AMDGPU on FreeBSD is not developed very well due to the source issue.
In addition, I believe your acceleration issue is caused by the absense of a similar package of linux-nvidia-libs for amdgpu/intel gpu in linuxulator, which I believe no one has ever built such package.
So you may have to switch to Nvidia gpu, and you will find the acceleration is over there.


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for the answer.  I thought the opposite.  However, I tried GeForce GT 710, the most recent driver + linux-nvidia-libs.  Apparently freebsd 12.1 is still buggy.  I will try until it works.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 22, 2020)

SteamBSD said:


> I will do my best.





SteamBSD said:


> sudo su







SteamBSD said:


> Once the *graphics acceleration* works for linux-steam-utils (this question haunts me) I will strengthen the work with SteamBSD.



You mean AMD Vega doesn't work with drm-fbsd12.0-kmod-4.16.g20200221? Isn't that obvious?


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 22, 2020)

shkhln said:


> You mean AMD Vega doesn't work with drm-fbsd12.0-kmod-4.16.g20200221? Isn't that obvious?


SteamBSD is automatically installed with a separate drm-kmod 12.1 driver.  Although you may be right.  If you do 
pkg info |  grep drm 
then there will be two drivers.


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 22, 2020)

shkhln said:


> You mean AMD Vega doesn't work with drm-fbsd12.0-kmod-4.16.g20200221? Isn't that obvious?


I meant: as much as possible


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 22, 2020)

shkhln said:


> You mean AMD Vega doesn't work with drm-fbsd12.0-kmod-4.16.g20200221? Isn't that obvious?


Yes, command:
sudo su steam2 -c 'steam'
work perfectly to run second steam accaunt with user priveleges


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 22, 2020)

That's a nice idea, but right now in this moment it's not worth it, if at all... (No offense.)


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 22, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> That's a nice idea, but right now in this moment it's not worth it, if at all... (No offense.)


Linux-steam-utils on version 12.1 works for me without acceleration, but you can play games on WINE.  A new version i386-wine-5.0 has been released and is included in SteamBSD.




_View: https://youtu.be/oKOFCfLY1iM_





_View: https://youtu.be/FNNiPG2CW88_





_View: https://youtu.be/KlkeX77yPbg_


P.S.  I will wait for the stable nvidia and nvidia-libs packages for linux-steam-utils.  I'm sure they are the problem.


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 22, 2020)

*HOW TO INSTALL GAMES:*
1. Found your favorite steam game and remember ID (in browsers link)
2. Open terminal and enter follow code:
wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam/steam.exe steam://install/*630*
Where 630 - ID of steam game

*ID OF GAMES*
 --- Free
 Alien Swarm = 630
 Alien Swarm: Reactive Drop = 563560
 Fog Of War - Free Edition = 691020
 Star Trek Timelines = 600750
 TrackMania Nations Forever = 11020
 Operation: New Earth = 528740
 Age of Conquest IV = 314970 
 --- Commerce
 Alan Wake = 108710
 Counter-Strike: Source = 240
 J.U.R : Japan Underground Racing  = 513930
 Doom 3 = 379720
 Mafia 2 = 50130
 Metro 2033 = 286690
 Portal = 400
 Rage = 9200
 Anno 1404 = 1281630
 Book of Demons = 449960
 Borderlands 2 = 49520
 Call of Duty: Black Ops II = 311210
 Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 = 10180
 Clicker Heroes 2 = 629910
 CLANNAD = 324160
 Deadtime Defenders = 1148700
 Dreamfall Chapters = 237850
 Don't Starve Together = 322330
 Euro Truck Simulator 2 = 227300
 FarCry = 13520
 Farming Simulator 15 = 313160
 Fight The Dragon = 250560
 Forager = 751780
 Game Dev Tycoon = 239820
 Garrys Mod = 4000
 Golf With Your Friends = 431240
 Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas = 12120
 Grand Theft Auto: Vice City = 12110
 HELLDIVERS = 394510
 Hero Siege = 269210
 Kentucky Route Zero = 231200
 Kona = 365160
 Left 4 Dead 2 = 550
 Life is Strange = 532210
 Mirror's Edge = 17410
 Overdungeon = 919370
 PAYDAY 2 = 218620
 PC Building Simulator = 621060
 Plague Inc: Evolved = 246620
 Stardew Valley = 413150
 Stick Fight: The Game = 674940
 SUPERHOT = 322500
 Terraria = 105600
 The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim = 489830
 The Impossible Game = 251630
 The LEGO® Movie - Videogame = 267530
 Torchlight II = 200710
 Torchlight I = 41500
 Tricky Towers = 437920


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 22, 2020)

SteamBSD said:


> But you can play games on WINE.  A new version i386-wine-5.0 has been released and is included in SteamBSD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i know. For wine gaming i have created the small script games/homura but again, it would be better to put your efforts to the existing helper scripts as *hoobastank69 *have said, i can't write c++ myself either but it is nice when everyone contributes to one system instead of making their own soup, isn't it?


----------



## SteamBSD (Jul 22, 2020)

Hm, maybe it is so


----------



## SteamBSD (Dec 14, 2020)

UNBELIVIBLE!
Dear administrator, Please close this topic


I do it on SteamBSD with NVIDIA driver:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fobZ9qHc_v8&ab_channel=SteamBSD%5BFreeOS%5D_



--- SteamBSD © is FREE operating system.
Internet installer Github: https://github.com/steambsd/os
Download ISO or IMG: https://lpros.blogspot.com/p/download.html
Blog: https://lpros.blogspot.com/
E-mail: steambsd@gmail.com


----------

